# Orion Xtreme 500/2... before DEI?



## joeybutts (Oct 2, 2008)

Is this old school?

I'm trying to find any information on this amplifier. It is silver on black, and it looked like it was made in the late 90's, early 2000's. A buddy is trying to sell it to me and it is BNIB, so just wondering if it is a quality piece to pick up.


----------



## joeybutts (Oct 2, 2008)

Got pics -


----------



## Installer Josh (Sep 9, 2013)

Nothing wrong with those amps they have lots of install flexibility and made good power. Because it BNIB ide say its worth maybe $150-$200 ish


----------



## joeybutts (Oct 2, 2008)

I was thinking of using it on two 12's or two 15's IB..... Sounds like it should be perfect for what I want. Thanks Josh!

Anyone else have some thoughts?


----------

